# 125 gallon setup



## MBurly (Mar 28, 2017)

Hi guys, I'm not sure how the threads and topics work so if this is in the wrong section I apologize. I have a 125 gallon tank(long) and I'm curious as to what others have had success with.

I currently have:
2 yellow tail acei
4 white acei
7 yellow labs
1 bumblee 
1 kenyi

The kenyi is a very dosile female. She is the only one I kept from the previous tank.

I've done a ton of research and I can't pull the trigger on what to add. I'd really like to keep the tank as peaceful as possible. Any suggestions that have worked for you?

Thanks!!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Welcome to C-F

A 125 is a great tank to work with.

Do you have white tailed acei? Keeping 2 variants of the same species can lead to hybridization. For a 'peaceful' tank you have some good pieces, like the labs and acei. Bumblebee and Kenyi, not so much.

You could do up to 4-5 groups of Mbuna, for sure. But I'd narrow it down to your yellow labs and pick one species of Acei. Remove the others and build from there. Popular and common species like Maingano, Elongatus types, Cynotilapia, Rusties, Labeotropheus are all options. The possible combos are pretty vast, but there are some basic guidelines. You could build up your Crabo and Kenyi groups as well, but these fish carry a bad reputation for over the top aggression. There's no sure fire stocking option that works 100% of the time. Basically choose the fish that are a must have and build around that. Folks here have a lot of experience and will help you narrow down your selections.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Some people recommend that when stocking very aggressive species like crabro and kenyi you go with 3 species and 1m:7f of each with careful aquascaping.

I would probably rehome those, choose one acei species and add 3 more species to total 5 species. 1m:4f of each and it will be a great tank.

If you keep the white tailed acei...you could add Cynotilapia sp. hara and Iodotropheus sprengerae as 2 additional species.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

As has been suggested above, the kenyi is a female, has been in the tank for some time, and isn't causing issues. No need to fix things that aren't broken. The point is correct though, typically crabro and kenyi males can be large problem sources in the aquarium.

What would I do personally? Get rid of the white tail acei, and get another 6 yellow tailed acei... why? Because I find them more attractive, and they are likely to breed... better to have pure babies...

I would look to add in some fish that will compliment the others...

Something like a Cynotilapia species... a Hara, Cobue or Nkhata Bay or "kingsizei" are all spectacular fish.

Perhaps a Labeotropheus... I'd get an OB red top type....


----------



## MBurly (Mar 28, 2017)

Thanks for all the responses, this site is awesome! The I'be had for about 2 years and she is awesome, literally no aggression. As for the White Acei, I started with 2 yellow tail and I ordered what I thought was 5 yellow tail from <vendor name removed> and when they arrived they were white acei. I had a Kenyi tank in the past and they bred like crazy, so I no longer have the desire to keep and raise fry. Hopefully that will eliminate the possibility of any hybrids.

My main problem is that I do not have a good LFS. There is one close buy but the service sucks and their selection is worse. I would love to get some rustys but I can't find any where to get them. Any recommendations?


----------



## MBurly (Mar 28, 2017)

The Kenyi I've had for two years* That was sent from my phone and apparently thats what autocorrect gave me. Also, do people get offended for not using scientific names, bumblebee/crabro?

I would really love to get 6 or 7 rustys, but like I stated earlier my LFS is pretty bad. I've spent hundreds of dollars there trying to be loyal over the last few years. They promised to order my requests of fish but as I said earlier...terrible service.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The suggestion is to have fewer groups and make the existing groups larger. Just having a female kenyi and no male does not eliminate the possibility of hybrids...any of the males can spawn with the female kenyi or the lone bumblebee...the acei white and yellow can spawn together and produce hybrids. You reduce the risk by having plenty of females for each male and avoiding closely related species like yellow-tail and white-tail acei.

I would not just add rusties to what you have. PM sent for a source. We are not offended by common names, this reply is loaded with common names. But having the scientific name avoids mixing up two species with the same common name (example electric blue) and also enables the Members to look up the fish in the profiles.


----------



## MBurly (Mar 28, 2017)

Hey guys I'm sure a lot of you have moved on from this post but hopefully someone can help. I've kept cory cats in the past and was wondering what you guys thought about putting them in the tank? Or any other non-cichlid fish


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

MBurly said:


> Hey guys I'm sure a lot of you have moved on from this post but hopefully someone can help. I've kept cory cats in the past and was wondering what you guys thought about putting them in the tank? Or any other non-cichlid fish


They'd likely get killed within a week. Synodontis multipunctatus, petricola or lucipinnis are your best mixes, though there are other Synodontis that can work too.


----------



## MBurly (Mar 28, 2017)

Also I just wanted to thank you guys again, when I first got into this I bought a "Lake Malawi Cichlids Book" just to have as a reference but using your guys' suggestions I've learned a ton more. Which is half the fun of the hobby right?

I have a few questions on the break down of the species, are all the suggested fish under Mbuna? (Cynotalapia, Labeotropheus, Iodotropheus). Then even further, you suggested a Labeotropheus OB or Red Top. Are those considered to be Labeotropheus trewavasae and just a color variation or are they completely different?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

All of those fish suggested are indeed mbuna.

When I suggested a red top, or OB red top Labeotropheus... they are colour variants, that occur at different locations... the thing is, both fulleborni and trewavassae come in such colours. Just get whatever is available near you, as it won't matter which you can get.


----------



## MBurly (Mar 28, 2017)

Why would synodontis last longer than the corys. I know the size difference but are they more hardy of a fish?


----------



## MBurly (Mar 28, 2017)

Also, does anyone have experiences with white labs? They look really sharp but are they a hybrid that'll have a nasty temperament or are they pretty laid back like the yellows?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

MBurly said:


> Why would synodontis last longer than the corys. I know the size difference but are they more hardy of a fish?


Synos have a tough skin, and are also capable of fighting back. Corys really have no defense, and are easily killed. Synos also can be found in these lakes, with the cichlids in africa.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

MBurly said:


> Also, does anyone have experiences with white labs? They look really sharp but are they a hybrid that'll have a nasty temperament or are they pretty laid back like the yellows?


Well... there are naturally white labs. They are Labidochromis caeruleus, just a different location and colour than the yellows. They have the same temperament as the yellows. Assuming that they are pure of course, and not hybridized in the hobby.

Having said that, you don't want to mix them in a tank with yellows.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Synodontis can easily live over 30 years. Fogelhund had one that long. Very hardy fish...my only Syno deaths were huge fishkeeper mistakes.

I have many Synodontis with me for all of my 10 years keeping cichlids, and many of them were estimated to be 7 years old before I acquired them.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

MBurly said:


> Hey guys I'm sure a lot of you have moved on from this post but hopefully someone can help. I've kept cory cats in the past and was wondering what you guys thought about putting them in the tank? Or any other non-cichlid fish


I would avoid Cory's. If they fit in the cichlid's mouth it makes a bad situation for you, the cory, and the cichlid. I had my 3" polleni try to eat one Saturday. I had to use manicure scissors to clip off the dead cory's fins to pull it out of the polleni's mouth. He had a fin coming out of his nose and chin. Definitely go with synos. They are large enough not to be eaten and don't take **** from anyone.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Ouch...


----------



## MBurly (Mar 28, 2017)

So staying away from Corys haha, I figured that would be the response but just thought I'd check. I've never really kept catfish before, I had a few pimelodies in a tank prior to keeping cichlids but never had the best of luck with them. I've always wanted a red tail or tiger shovel nose but keeping them in tank, in my eyes, would be inhumane because I could never give them the space they need.

Should I stray from white labs with yellows because of spawning?


----------



## MBurly (Mar 28, 2017)

Also thanks for the replys, it's really nice to have conversations about this. I dont have an LFS like I used too when I was in college. I could go in there and pick eveyones brain for a long time and learn a ton about the hobby


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

The forum allows one to discuss fish to get their fill and not drive one's spouse crazy... mine can only take so much cichlid talk

Yes, avoid White and Yellow labs together. Same species, but different collection points/localities in the Lake.


----------



## dorsal73 (Aug 30, 2016)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> The forum allows one to discuss fish to get their fill and not drive one's spouse crazy... mine can only take so much cichlid talk


+1 - only 8 months into the hobby and my family and ladyfriend all get this glazed / pained look in their eyes whenever I open my mouth about my fish :fish:


----------



## MBurly (Mar 28, 2017)

Thanks for all of the feedback! Fish have been ordered and cannot wait, population soon to be:

5 yellow tail acei
4 white tail acei
7 yellow labs
1 kenyi (awesome/dosile female)
1 bumblebee 
4 synodontis petricola


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

You really should only have one type of acei..


----------



## MBurly (Mar 28, 2017)

I know that was stated earlier but I have now way to get rid of them....they shipped on accident instead of yellow tail. I will not be keeping any fry so hybrids will not be an issue


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Note the "petricola" are likely lucipinnis. They might help with any survivor fry.

I have only seen true petricola for sale once in the last 10 years in the US. But I've got 2 dozen lucipinnis that were sold to me as true petricola, and 2 dozen additional fish for sale as true petricola that I DIDN'T buy (having learned) that were lucipinnis.

Nothing wrong with lucipinnis...I love them, but nice to know the actual name of your fish. Importers call any small Syno with a white edge on the dorsal petricola and retailers sell them as whatever they were imported as.

I've also gotten tanganaicae sold as petricola. See my post on planetcatfish.com from years back.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

You should definitely do some looking around for places that will take fish as a credit or donation. This is important with mbuna, just as is a hospital/rehome tank. It's important when keeping any fish, but especially mbuna as things can escalate quickly. I've heard some Petco stores will take fish in as a donation.

Click on the 'Clubs' tab at the top and see if there are any active fish/cichlid groups in your area.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

We have people coming from Buffalo to our auctions in Union, NJ. Next one is September 24. Spring and fall.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

DJRansome said:


> We have people coming from Buffalo to our auctions in Union, NJ. Next one is September 24. Spring and fall.


Yes, I sell/trade my extra males, or other unwanted fishes at my local "cichlid Club" too.


----------



## MBurly (Mar 28, 2017)

The synos. are definitely lucipinnis.
Thanks for the heads up on the clubs, never would have thought of that. There is a store about an hour out but I only take fish they're when I hit desperation mode....ex. a male Kenyi that was sold from an LFS as a peaceful fish. HA, that's what I get for taking their word when I first started cichlid keeping. He was a beautiful fish but an absolute terror


----------

